# sich vorbereiten auf/für/zu



## herrkeinname

Gibt es in dem Falle einen Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen diesen Präpositionen?


----------



## FloVi

Soweit ich das kenne, bereitet man sich *auf* etwas vor.
Aber die "Vorbereitungen" sind *für* etwas.


----------



## Kajjo

Beide Präpositionen sind korrekt. Ich empfinde "auf" in vielen Fällen als schöner und es ist wohl auch heutzutage üblicher. In bestimmten Redewendungen kann natürlich -- wie immer -- auch mal nur eine der Präpositionen passen.

Kajjo


----------



## herrkeinname

In was für Situationen sagen wir: sich auf etwas und wann sich für etwas vorbereiten? Könntet ihr eine allgemeine Regel darstellen?


----------



## gaer

herrkeinname said:


> In was für Situationen sagen wir: sich auf etwas und wann sich für etwas vorbereiten? Könntet ihr eine allgemeine Regel darstellen?


I'm curious myself, because I can't find any consistent difference, but "auf" seems to be much more common when both are used.


----------



## Kajjo

Schwierige Frage, Herrkeinname!

In vielen Fällen kann man beide Präpositionen verwenden, häufig klingt aber _auf_ gehobener und hochsprachlich idiomatischer. Dies mag jedoch regional verschieden sein. 

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Du stellst echt immer die schwierigsten Fragen, Herrkeinname. 

Mir fällt sogar nebenbei noch "zu etw. vorbereiten" ein, das aber vielleicht umgangssprachlicher als die anderen beiden Vorschläge ist. In dieser Situation kann man die ersten beiden Präpositionen verwenden:

_Ich kann es nicht fassen. Da bereitet man sich wochenlang auf die Prüfung/für die Prüfung vor und fällt einfach durch._

Hier gehen sogar alle drei:

_Ich hatte mich so sehr auf mein Bewerbungsgespräch/für mein Bewerbungsgespräch/zu meinem Bewerbungsgespräch vorbereitet, aber nichts hat's gebracht!_

Ich weiß nicht, ob es einen Unterschied zwischen den ersten beiden (auf/für) gibt, aber wenn überhaupt, dann ist er so klein, dass wir ihn als Muttersprachler kaum wahrnehmen. Der letzte Ausdruck (zu) kann bei einer Angabe der Zeitdauer nicht genommen werden. Er drückt mehr die Situation (vorbereiten, um in dieser Situation klarzukommen) aus und kann außerdem nur vor testähnlichen Wörtern stehen. Hier geht es nicht mit "zu":

_Genau zu dieser Situation habe ich mich vorbreitet. _

Allerdings kann man hier wunderbar "auf" und nicht so gut "für" verwenden.


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Schwierige Frage, Herrkeinname!
> 
> In vielen Fällen kann man beide Präpositionen verwenden, häufig klingt aber _auf_ gehobener und hochsprachlich idiomatischer. Dies mag jedoch regional verschieden sein.
> 
> Kajjo


With certain phrases "auf" seems to be far more common:

Results 1 - 10 of about 254,000 for "Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung". 
Results 1 - 10 of about 647 for "Vorbereitung für die Prüfung". 

In other cases, usage is more even, but I think if I had to pick, I would pick "auf" merely because it seems to be more common or more standard, as I believe you said. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> In dieser Situation kann man die ersten beiden Präpositionen verwenden:
> 
> _Ich kann es nicht fassen. Da bereitet man sich wochenlang auf die Prüfung/für die Prüfung vor und fällt einfach durch._


Results 1 - 10 of about 102 for "bereitet sich auf die Prüfung vor.
Results 1 - 1 of 1 for "bereitet sich für die Prüfung vor. 
Results 1 - 10 of about 204 for "bereitet sich * auf die Prüfung vor. 
Results 1 - 2 of 2 for "bereitet sich * für die Prüfung vor.

Does that surprise you at all? "Für" sounds 100% natural to me, of course, because that's the preposition we use in English. You "prepare for a test". But doesn't "auf" seem more idiomatic in German?

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Gaer, I really don't know. I just thought that "für" is more colloquial. It has another connotation in this context than "auf," but I really can't say how it differs in meaning from the sentence with "auf." However, I'd advice you to use "vorbreiten auf."


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Gaer, I really don't know. I just thought that "für" is more colloquial. It has another connotation in this context than "auf," but I really can't say how it differs in meaning from the sentence with "auf." However, I'd advice you to use "vorbreiten auf."


Well, it's all "academic", since I only read German. I was just curious, as always. 

But since we are talking about German, wouldn't it be best to keep this thread in German?


----------



## Nanexa

Ich finde, dass es da einen Unterschied in der Bedeutung gibt:



Ich bereite mich auf die Prüfung vor: das heißt, ich habe morgen Prüfung und habe mich vorbereitet damit ich die Prüfung bestehen kann
Ich bereite mich für die OP vor: das heißt, z.B. ich esse nichts mehr, ich schlucke ein Beruhigungsmittel, ich mache Entspannungsübungen.
oder
Ich bereite mich für das Fest vor: ich frisiere meine Haare, ich schminke mich und ziehe was Schönes an.
Ich kann es nicht erklären, aber die beiden Varianten drücken für mich gefühlsmäßig etwas anderes aus, oder täusch ich mich?

Gruß Nanexa


----------



## Whodunit

Nanexa,

deiner Erklärung zufolge müssten diese Sätze falsch sein:

(1) Ich bereite mich auf die OP vor.
(2) Ich bereitet mich für den Test morgen vor.
(3) Ich schreibe morgen eine Klausur. Wenn du den Fernseher nicht leiser machst, kann ich mich nicht dafür vorbereiten. (_Ich würde hier zwar gefühlsmäßig entweder "darauf" oder gar nichts sagen, aber dafür wäre meiner Meinung nach nicht falsch_)
(4) Ich bereite mich auf das Fest vor und frisiere mir noch schnell die Haare.

Vor allem den letzten Satz höre und verwende ich selbst so (mit 'auf').


----------



## Nanexa

Ich finde, es drückt etwas anderes aus:


Ich bereite mich auf die OP vor = ich versuche mich darauf einzustimmen, dass ich eine OP haben werde. Das hat eher was Mentales.
Ich bereite mich für die OP vor = ich nehme an meinem Körper Vorkehrungen vor, die gut für die OP sind , ich bereite meinen Körper so vor, dass er für die OP bereit ist

Ich bereite mich für den Test vor = ich verstecke noch ein paar Spickzettel an meinem Hosensaum
Ich bereite mich auf den Test vor = ich lerne

Ich bereite mich für das Fest vor = ich frisiere mich
Ich bereite mich auf das Fest vor = ich stimme mich ein, dass ich auf das Fest gehen werde, heute abend schau ich nicht Fernsehen, sonder gehe auf das Fest.
Aber vielleicht liege ich auch völlig falsch, ich empfinde hier nur gefühlsmäßig eine andere Bedeutung.

Gruß
Nanexa


----------



## Aurin

Nanexa said:


> Ich finde, es drückt etwas anderes aus:
> 
> Ich bereite mich auf die OP vor = ich versuche mich darauf einzustimmen, dass ich eine OP haben werde. Das hat eher was Mentales.
> Ich bereite mich für die OP vor = ich nehme an meinem Körper Vorkehrungen vor, die gut für die OP sind , ich bereite meinen Körper so vor, dass er für die OP bereit ist
> 
> Ich bereite mich für den Test vor = ich verstecke noch ein paar Spickzettel an meinem Hosensaum
> Ich bereite mich auf den Test vor = ich lerne
> 
> Ich bereite mich für das Fest vor = ich frisiere mich
> Ich bereite mich auf das Fest vor = ich stimme mich ein, dass ich auf das Fest gehen werde, heute abend schau ich nicht Fernsehen, sonder gehe auf das Fest.
> Aber vielleicht liege ich auch völlig falsch, ich empfinde hier nur gefühlsmäßig eine andere Bedeutung.
> 
> Gruß
> Nanexa


Ich kann dein Gefühl nachvollziehen, ich verbinde auch unterschiedliche Sachen, je nachdem, ob ich mich auf oder für etwas vorbereite. 
auf: vielleicht die konkrete, direkte Situation
für: das Drumherum, was mit der Situation zu tun hat, mit ihr im direkten oder indirekten Zusammenhang steht
Z. B. bereite ich mich auf die Reise vor, indem ich Stadtpläne etc. konsultiere.
Aber ich bereite mich für die Reise vor, indem ich schon mal meine Wohnung untervermiete etc.


----------



## Whodunit

Nanexa, das mag sogar wahr sein. 

Ich weiß, dass es irgendeinen Unterschied gibt, aber, wie gesagt, der ist so subtil, dass ich ihn auf Anhieb nicht entdecken konnte. "Für" drückt für mich auch etwas Konkretes und "auf" etwas eher Abstraktes aus, aber ich bin mir noch nicht hundertprozentig sicher, ob es genau das ist, was du beschrieben hast, obwohl ich deine Gedankengänge hier gut nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Bahiano

Nanexa said:


> Ich finde, es drückt etwas anderes aus:
> 
> Ich bereite mich auf die OP vor = ich versuche mich darauf einzustimmen, dass ich eine OP haben werde. Das hat eher was Mentales.
> Ich bereite mich für die OP vor = ich nehme an meinem Körper Vorkehrungen vor, die gut für die OP sind , ich bereite meinen Körper so vor, dass er für die OP bereit ist
> 
> Ich bereite mich für den Test vor = ich verstecke noch ein paar Spickzettel an meinem Hosensaum
> Ich bereite mich auf den Test vor = ich lerne
> 
> Ich bereite mich für das Fest vor = ich frisiere mich
> Ich bereite mich auf das Fest vor = ich stimme mich ein, dass ich auf das Fest gehen werde, heute abend schau ich nicht Fernsehen, sonder gehe auf das Fest.
> Aber vielleicht liege ich auch völlig falsch, ich empfinde hier nur gefühlsmäßig eine andere Bedeutung.
> 
> Gruß
> Nanexa


mal abgesehen davon, dass Empfindungen *immer* Gefühlssache sind , kann ich diese Empfindungen nicht teilen. Für mich sind in all diesen Sätzen _für_ oder _auf_ anwendbar, ohne Bedeutungsunterschied.

Nach langem Grübeln kam mir aber folgender Gedanke:

- *sich* und andere *Personen* kann man sowohl *auf* als auch *für* etwas vorbereiten.
- *Dinge* kann man nur *für* etwas vorbereiten.

Bsp.:
- Ich habe mich für/auf das Fest vorbereitet.
- Ich bereite meinen Sohn auf/für das Leben im Ausland vor.
- Ich habe das Essen für (auf) das Fest vorbereitet.
- Ich bereite den Saal für (auf) die Hochzeit vor.

Was meint ihr?

Grüße, Bahiano


----------



## Nanexa

> mal abgesehen davon, dass Empfindungen *immer* Gefühlssache sind ,


 
Natürlich sind Empfindungen Gefühlssache. Ich hätte auch scheiben können: Ich empfinde hier eine andere Bedeutung.
Das klingt aber etwas gestelzt und es hätte nicht betont, dass mir das nur mein Sprachgefühl sagt und ich keine Begründung dafür habe.



> Nach langem Grübeln kam mir aber folgender Gedanke:
> 
> - *sich* und andere *Personen* kann man sowohl *auf* als auch *für* etwas vorbereiten.
> - *Dinge* kann man nur *für* etwas vorbereiten.


 
Ja genau und jetzt hab ich, glaube ich, auch eine grammatikalische Erklärung.
Ich bereite mich für das Fest vor --ist das gleiche wie:  ich bereite das Essen für das Fest vor. Es ist ein transitives Verb. Ich bereite wen - mich/das Essen = Objekt - *für* das Fest vor

Das andere Beispiel: Ich bereite mich *auf *das Fest vor - hier ist das Verb vorbereiten reflexiv, genauso wie: ich freue mich auf das Fest 

sich vorbereiten auf 
etwas/jemanden vorbereiten für


----------



## Acrolect

Nanexa said:


> Ich bereite mich für das Fest vor --ist das gleiche wie: ich bereite das Essen für das Fest vor. Es ist ein transitives Verb. Ich bereite wen - mich/das Essen = Objekt - *für* das Fest vor
> 
> Das andere Beispiel: Ich bereite mich *auf *das Fest vor - hier ist das Verb vorbereiten reflexiv, genauso wie: ich freue mich auf das Fest
> 
> sich vorbereiten auf
> etwas/jemanden vorbereiten für


Aber da du auch _jemanden auf etwas vorbereiten_ kannst (aber nicht _jemanden auf etwas freuen_), funktioniert die Argumentation nicht, da _sich vorbereiten auf _eben nicht ganz analog zu _sich freuen auf_ ist.

Aber es ist interessant, dem Bedeutungsunterschied auf die Schliche zu kommen. Das mit dem Mentalen hat irgendetwas für sich, denn wenn man Dinge nicht auf etwas vorbereiten kann, dann vielleicht deshalb, weil sie kein Bewusstsein haben. Tiere schon:
_Ich bereite mein Pferd für/auf das Turnier vor._​Da klingt _für_ eher nach äußerlichen Aspekten, _auf_ eher nach Einstellung, Können usw.
_Ich bereite mich mental auf den Marathon vor._
_Ich bereite mich mental für den Marathon vor._​Da klingt eigentlich nur _auf_ gut für mich.

BTW, Bedeutungsunterschiede müssen ja nicht kategorisch sein, also dass sich _für_ und _auf_ wirklich in jedem Kontext voneinander unterscheiden. Vielleicht gibt es Aspekte, die eher von _für _ausgedrückt werden, solche, die eher von _auf _abgedeckt werden, und einen Bereich der Überschneidung.


----------



## Whodunit

Acrolect, ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu, dass sich _für_ mehr nach Äußerlichkeiten anhört und _auf_ in jedem Falle die Einstellung betrifft.

Ich bereite mein Pferd auf das Turnier vor.
--> es wird motiviert
Ich bereite mein Pferd für das Turnier vor.
--> es bekommt eine Startnummer und wird gut gekleidet (wie heißt das in der Fachsprache?)

Ich bereite mich auf den Test vor.
--> ich lerne meine Vokabeln und wiederhole den Stoff
Ich bereite mich für den Test vor.
--> ich bereite ein Blatt vor und schriebe meinen Namen darauf


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:


> --> es bekommt eine Startnummer und wird gut gekleidet (wie heißt das in der Fachsprache?)



Aufgebrezelt?


----------



## Neugieriger Student

Hallo! Im Wörterbuch steht das Verb "(sich) vorbereiten" mit dreifacher Rektion: auf Akk., für Akk., zu Dat. Ich verstehe aber nicht ganz genau, in welchen Situationen passende Präpositionen gebraucht werden. Könnten sie mir bitte das erläutern!


----------



## Neugieriger Student

Danke ich habe es verpasst.) Aber über die Rektion "sich vorbereiten zu Dat." habe ich auch dort fast nichts erfahren, wahrscheinlich ist gar nicht gebräuchlich.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Zu "vorbereiten zu" fällt mir nichts ein. Jemand anderem vielleicht?


----------



## sokol

"Vorbereiten zu" ist in der Tat oben erwähnt und sowohl möglich als auch richtig, der Dativ ist mit "vorbereiten" aber doch ziemlich ungewöhnlich.

Auf Anhieb wär mir gar kein Beispiel eingefallen - ich hätte das sogar für falsch gehalten, hätt ich nicht das obige Beispiel gelesen.


----------



## ink-heart

Mit 'zu' als Präposition + Dativ fällt mir auch nichts ein, höchstens zum erweiterten Infinitiv mit zu: sich *darauf* vorbereiten *etwas zu tun *(genau genommen wäre es dann eine Umformulierung von "sich vorbereiten auf", auch im Sinne von "sich einstellen auf") 


Beispiele:

Sie bereitet sich darauf vor, einen Vortrag über das Thema zu halten.
Er bereitete sich darauf vor, seinen Schwiegereltern Rede und Antwort stehen zu müssen.
Bereiten Sie sich darauf vor, lange zu suchen und auszuprobieren, bis Sie den optimalen Arbeitsplatz gefunden haben.
Was die Präposition betrifft, würde ich spontan behaupten wollen: gibt es nicht.

Edit: sokol, wo finde ich denn das Beispiel, das du erwähnst (man sollte nicht mehr in müdem Zustand posten, sorry)?


----------



## sokol

Whodunit - Beitrag 7.
Ich vertraue seinem Urteil, würde aber so einen Satz (mit Dativ) wohl selbst niemals schreiben (geschweige denn sagen).


----------



## ink-heart

Danke! 
_Ich hatte mich zu meinem Bewerbungsgespräch vorbereitet_ ist zwar ohne weiteres verständlich, verstößt aber heftig gegen mein Sprachempfinden. Ich habe in einigen Wörterbüchern nachgeschlagen, konnte eine solche Konstruktion dort aber nicht finden. Fremdsprachenlernern würde ich jedenfalls empfehlen, sie nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Vielleicht so:

"Zu seinem Geburtstag hatte er eine kleine Rede vorbereitet."

Wie auch immer: Die Möglichkeiten, eine solche Konstruktion zu benutzen, ohne, dass es seltsam klingt, dürften eher begrenzt sein.


----------



## sokol

mannibreuckmann said:


> Vielleicht so:
> 
> "Zu seinem Geburtstag hatte er eine kleine Rede vorbereitet."
> 
> Wie auch immer: Die Möglichkeiten, eine solche Konstruktion zu benutzen, ohne, dass es seltsam klingt, dürften eher begrenzt sein.


Ja, das klingt in Ordnung - in diesem Fall wirkt Dativ "normal". (Ich würde zwar nicht so formulieren, aber es widerspricht nicht meiner grammatikalischen Intuition. )


----------



## Neugieriger Student

Ich würde annehmen, dass obig erwähnter Fall mit oft gebrauchter Redewendung " j-m zu (Dat.) gratulieren (meistens zum Geburtstag) " gleichklingend ist, und deswegen kommt das passend vor, ist aber nur meine Vermutung)


----------



## ink-heart

mannibreuckmann said:


> Vielleicht so:
> 
> "Zu seinem Geburtstag hatte er eine kleine Rede vorbereitet."
> 
> Wie auch immer: Die Möglichkeiten, eine solche Konstruktion zu benutzen, ohne, dass es seltsam klingt, dürften eher begrenzt sein.


 
Der Satz ist gut, trifft aber nicht mehr ganz die Ausgangsfrage.

In diesem Fall gehört das 'zu' nicht mehr zum Verb, wie es bei 'für' oder 'auf' der Fall ist (mir fehlen gerade die Fachbegriffe ). Außerdem ist 'vorbereiten' hier nicht mehr reflexiv (sich vorbereiten) gebraucht.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Du hast recht. Allerdings war ursprünglich nicht nur vom reflexiven Verb die Rede:



Neugieriger Student said:


> Hallo! Im Wörterbuch steht das Verb "*(sich) vorbereiten" mit dreifacher Rektion: auf Akk., für Akk., zu Dat*. Ich verstehe aber nicht ganz genau, in welchen Situationen passende Präpositionen gebraucht werden. Könnten sie mir bitte das erläutern!


----------

